# /usr/bin/install: Undefined symbol "gid_from_group"



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 6, 2013)

When the computer starts, loading dbus, I get this error:

```
/usr/bin/install: Undefined symbol "gid_from_group"
```
But I get the same error trying to build all ports. What is this error? How to fix it?


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 6, 2013)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> When the computer starts, loading dbus, I get this error:
> 
> ```
> /usr/bin/install: Undefined symbol "gid_from_group"
> ...


Are you sure it's gid_from_group and not group_from_gid(3)?

It would be interesting to know which version of FreeBSD you're using, and also if you have installed any updates recently? Are you using a regular base system or did you compile your own? So basically: what does `uname -a` show you?

And although I'm not sure maybe this can shed some more light on this: what happens if you run `$ install -d -g wheel ~/testdirectory`?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 6, 2013)

```
[ember@Unix ~]$ [CMD]sudo install -d -g wheel ~/testdirectory[/CMD]
/usr/bin/install: Undefined symbol "gid_from_group"
```

My `uname -a`

```
FreeBSD Unix 9.2-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-PRERELEASE #2 r255261: Fri Sep  6 03:19:01 EEST 2013     root@Unix:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 6, 2013)

Intriguing.  You didn't have to use sudo by the way since the directory was to be created in your home directory, but that doesn't matter. Note that you can safely remove ~/testdirectory.

I'm not an expert, but this looks weird. I have a FreeBSD 9.2 (virtual) text box, I'll see if I can reproduce this.


----------



## fonz (Sep 6, 2013)

Hmmm, weird.

Can you post (or pastebin, if it gets large) the result of `sudo truss install -d -g wheel ~/testdirectory`?

Edit: @ShelLuser: Simulpost


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok. Here it is: http://pastie.org/8303641


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 6, 2013)

```
lstat("/etc/libmap.conf",0x7fffffffc540)	 ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
```
Ok. I checked /etc and the file was not there. I run:
`cd /usr/src/etc`
`sudo cp libmap.conf /etc`

Now `make installworld` runs and I think this was the problem.


----------



## fonz (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm glad you got it fixed. But you might still want to find out why that file wasn't there in the first place. In other words: you may have cured the symptom but not the disease that caused it. Just a thought.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 6, 2013)

By mistake. I wanted to upgrade but unfortunately actually downgraded. Somewhere `freebsd-update` asked if I want this file because it is no longer needed and I said no. My system just crashed and it was not the only file missing from my system.


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 6, 2013)

Well, considering that this involves a developer snapshot (I had to look this up, but that's why I like these forums so much; so much to learn!) it is safe to say that a lot of nastiness can happen. I could well imagine "out of the blue" so to speak.

However, I also ran a few truss sessions and in the more current releases (9.1-RELEASE-p6 and 9.2-RC3) install won't have any problems if a file such as /etc/libmap.conf is missing.

I'm just guessing here, but I think it's very plausible that this behaviour could have been intended.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 6, 2013)

After a full makeworld, kernel, installworld process, be sure to use `mergemaster -Ui` to update all the other files.


----------



## kpa (Sep 6, 2013)

And don't forget `make delete-old delete-old-libs` after running mergemaster(8). Leftover old files can cause unexpected errors when building ports.


----------

